# Sage Oracle display



## Geezer71 (Jun 13, 2019)

Hi guys and girls, I have just bought my first sage oracle and have it set up! I was interested to know if the time can be displayed when the machine is off ? or indeed at anytime. Mine always shows the temperature only. Regards

Geezer


----------



## KTM-KID (Dec 28, 2020)

I am new to the Oracle myself. Mine has a timer of 30 mins on it. Which turns off. They're is 12/24 hrs choice. Not sure if this is possiable in advance menu.


----------



## CoffeePhilE (Jan 4, 2021)

Geezer71 said:


> Hi guys and girls, I have just bought my first sage oracle and have it set up! I was interested to know if the time can be displayed when the machine is off ? or indeed at anytime. Mine always shows the temperature only. Regards
> 
> Geezer


 I don't know, and haven't seen it in the manual. But it does seem like a good idea. Maybe suggest it to Sage/Breville?


----------

